# Hardy Zephrus Flyline Recommendation



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Zephrus owner 7-12 wts. Im looking to try some new lines and need suggestions/success stories with that rod and line combo. FWIW I have been committed to Airflo Ridge clear tip (longer belly), but I have experienced issues with it peeling and it also coils/knots enough for me to try and find something else. I would like to stay away from a textured line if possible but not opposed. I like the BTT but it feels a little heavy, a little sticky on the guides and seems like I need additional false cast to get the head out. Im curious about the Cortland lines but do not want to run into the same issues as the Airflo. Help point me in the right direction and I will go try at my local shop (they have testers) before I drop a mini fortune on line!


----------



## TX_Brad (Jun 8, 2018)

I've got a 6,8,9, and 12 in the Zephrus SWS. I'll have to go back and check the 8 & 9, but for the 12 I use the SA Mastery Tarpon WF12. Still in trial mode with it but like it so far., but don't have much to compare it to. I know you didn't ask about the 6, but it's my favorite rod. I run the SA Mastery MPX on it and love it. Its a half size heavy.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

A little tricky. I have found the rods are fast and light and don’t do well with overweighted lines in the higher weight classes, especially if you like to carry a decent amount of line in the air. 

After much trial and error, I am using the SA Redfish Warm on the 7-9wt and the Cortland Tropic Plus Tarpon on 10-12. 

https://www.scientificanglers.com/product/mastery-redfish-warm/

https://www.cortlandline.com/collections/tropic-plus/products/tarpon-taper


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

A swap from airflo to Cortland won’t net you much. I think overall the Cortland coils more than airflo. It might seem slightly better at first, but will start coiling more and require daily cleaning.

I do like the airflo and Cortland tapers since they are s bit longer.

I went crazy and replaced a lot of my lines with Cortland clear floater in 7/9/l2wts. After a year or less I have sold or tossed all of those lines due to these issues or cane to different lines.


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

Tropic Plus coating is completely different than Liquid Crystal. I believe it is PVC. It’s awesome - only wish they made it in lighter line weights, which it sounds like may be coming.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks- I will give the Tropic plus Tarpon a try. I experimented this weekend in the yard 'underlining' with the BTT 9wt line on the 10wt rod- it felt much better and was making tighter loops, not sure how it will do with bigger flies though.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Dpreston said:


> A little tricky. I have found the rods are fast and light and don’t do well with overweighted lines in the higher weight classes, especially if you like to carry a decent amount of line in the air.
> 
> After much trial and error, I am using the SA Redfish Warm on the 7-9wt and the Cortland Tropic Plus Tarpon on 10-12.
> 
> ...


Casted the Tropic Plus Tarpon on the 10wt Zephrus and it was a great match, thanks for the recommendation! going to get some for my 11wt next...


----------



## Dpreston (Oct 16, 2015)

No prob, and the 11 combo is $$$ too!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

True to weight lines do best on the Zephyrus. My fav on that rod is the Cortland Liquid Crystal Flats or Tarpon taper, or Cortland's Big Game clear intermediate. Also the SA Mastery Series or Amp Series. I have tried the Wulff BTT's yet using 1 line under it's rated weight, since all the regular BTT are consistently 1 line over weighted. So the 11 weight rated line is actually a 12wt in actual weight. So you'd have to drop down to a 10wt line to get the actual weight that a normal true to weight line is for an 11wt rod.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

@Backwater I tried the 9wt BTT on my 10wt and it definitely felt better than the 10wt BTT, but it did still feel gummy against the guides and i was a little concerned about it turning over heavier files on longer leaders.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

aduca said:


> @Backwater I tried the 9wt BTT on my 10wt and it definitely felt better than the 10wt BTT, but it did still feel gummy against the guides and i was a little concerned about it turning over heavier files on longer leaders.


Was the line a little old? Try spraying it each time when you go out and before you start to fish with 100% food grade silicone spray. I also spray or wipe down with the same stuff on all the rod guides and the side of the rod blank that faces the line and rod guides (in case of line to rod slap), to help shoot the line a little better without any friction in both the guides and the rod blank itself. That should take the gumminess out and keep things slick. 

You'll probably need to carry a little more line out before you shoot it. I think the BTT lines throw a larger loop than most lines. Not so good for breaking thru wind but good for turning over larger flies. I love the 9 Zeph! One of my favorite rods! But I end up using a clear intermediate on that rod more than other lines.

Ted


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

@Backwater the line was brand new out of the box! albeit it was a scorcher that day here in Houston, which probably did not help the gummy feeling! I agree with you that the BTT does seem to throw larger loops than other lines. I really wanted to love the BTT but the only combo I have been ecstatic with is the 8wt BTT Shorts on an 8wt Orvis H2 for avg distance Redfish shots here in TX, combo is sniper accurate. For my larger Zephrus rods 10w-12w it seems Im always using them in windy situations to begin with so Im really searching for something to send tighter loops and to assist in easing my ever evolving backcast. So far Im pleased with the Cortland Tropic Tarpon while just test casting...TBD on the water!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

aduca said:


> @Backwater the line was brand new out of the box! albeit it was a scorcher that day here in Houston, which probably did not help the gummy feeling! I agree with you that the BTT does seem to throw larger loops than other lines. I really wanted to love the BTT but the only combo I have been ecstatic with is the 8wt BTT Shorts on an 8wt Orvis H2 for avg distance Redfish shots here in TX, combo is sniper accurate. For my larger Zephrus rods 10w-12w it seems Im always using them in windy situations to begin with so Im really searching for something to send tighter loops and to assist in easing my ever evolving backcast. So far Im pleased with the Cortland Tropic Tarpon while just test casting...TBD on the water!


I'm not in love with the BTT for those reasons myself. The Shorts are lighter (about a 1/2wt lighter) than the standard BTT. So that may be why you like it better for short loading to close up reds. As far as tight loops, IMO, nothing is as tight as the lines I mentioned above.


----------



## Randall (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a 8wt Zephrus with 7wt grand slam and really like it. I’m happy with my 10wt Zephrus and 10wt L/C together.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Was the line a little old? Try spraying it each time when you go out and before you start to fish with 100% food grade silicone spray. I also spray or wipe down with the same stuff on all the rod guides and the side of the rod blank that faces the line and rod guides (in case of line to rod slap), to help shoot the line a little better without any friction in both the guides and the rod blank itself. That should take the gumminess out and keep things slick.
> 
> You'll probably need to carry a little more line out before you shoot it. I think the BTT lines throw a larger loop than most lines. Not so good for breaking thru wind but good for turning over larger flies. I love the 9 Zeph! One of my favorite rods! But I end up using a clear intermediate on that rod more than other lines.
> 
> Ted


Ted, This silicone spray tip is one of the best ever. Thank you !!!!!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

Hey Andrew,

I throw the Cortland Guide on my Zephrus 1 pc 9 & 10 weights. Previously used Rio Permit on the 4 pc models. The Guide is about a half line weight heavy. I like the long rear taper and fairly long front taper on the line. Decent for short shots, airing out long ones, and picking up a lot of line. The Cortlands do require cleaning & dressing. I keep a Umqua cleaning box &Glide handy & run the line through it often when cranking up to move to another spot. I am not a fan of Airflow; too think for my likes.

Nathaniel Linville (Angling Co KW) is a big Hardy advocate. He supposedly is developing a line for the Hardy Zane/ Zephrus. Blv it will be a Rio made line. Nate uses the Rio Tarpon now, yellowish green line. He said the new lines will have an extended rear taper... my misgiving with the Rio Tarpon is the head’s too short to pick up a lot of line. 

Really love these Hardy’s in 8-12. I previously had the 4 pc 9 & 10. Then gravitated to the NRX Pro-1. When I tried the Hardy’s again late last summer, I decided my long winding rod quest was over... sticking to Hardy!

Look forward to hearing other comments on lines that suit them!

Best,


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Seymour fish said:


> Ted, This silicone spray tip is one of the best ever. Thank you !!!!!


The first time I heard of using silicone spray was from a friend who fished with Flip a lot.


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Stevie said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> I throw the Cortland Guide on my Zephrus 1 pc 9 & 10 weights. Previously used Rio Permit on the 4 pc models. The Guide is about a half line weight heavy. I like the long rear taper and fairly long front taper on the line. Decent for short shots, airing out long ones, and picking up a lot of line. The Cortlands do require cleaning & dressing. I keep a Umqua cleaning box &Glide handy & run the line through it often when cranking up to move to another spot. I am not a fan of Airflow; too think for my likes.
> 
> ...


Thanks Stevie! I ended up finding the perfect pairings (for me) after a lot of trials, for 7-10 wts I actually underline them 1 wt size with the Airflo Gulf Redfish, it is sniper accurate even at farther distances (my go-to Permit combo is 10wt Zephrus w/ 9wt Gulf Redfish), for 11-12 I found to really like the Cortland Tarpon Taper in a true rod/line weight match up. 

Im excited to hear about and will definitely try Nathaniel's taper, I too can really appreciate an extended rear taper! Keep me posted!!


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Was the line a little old? Try spraying it each time when you go out and before you start to fish with 100% food grade silicone spray. I also spray or wipe down with the same stuff on all the rod guides and the side of the rod blank that faces the line and rod guides (in case of line to rod slap), to help shoot the line a little better without any friction in both the guides and the rod blank itself. That should take the gumminess out and keep things slick.
> 
> You'll probably need to carry a little more line out before you shoot it. I think the BTT lines throw a larger loop than most lines. Not so good for breaking thru wind but good for turning over larger flies. I love the 9 Zeph! One of my favorite rods! But I end up using a clear intermediate on that rod more than other lines.
> 
> Ted


Ted, This spraying with silicone business is one of your best tips ever ! Hat tip ,Seymour


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Stevie said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> I throw the Cortland Guide on my Zephrus 1 pc 9 & 10 weights. Previously used Rio Permit on the 4 pc models. The Guide is about a half line weight heavy. I like the long rear taper and fairly long front taper on the line. Decent for short shots, airing out long ones, and picking up a lot of line. The Cortlands do require cleaning & dressing. I keep a Umqua cleaning box &Glide handy & run the line through it often when cranking up to move to another spot. I am not a fan of Airflow; too think for my likes.
> 
> ...


Stevie, Have you tried an Orvis Pro Allrounder 9 on a 9-wt Zephrus ? Threw one on my new one last night and it felt right. Swapped for an Infinity 9 this morning which was mediocre short and felt overloaded long (395 gr full head). Flats pro 9 was ok but no majic. Back to the allrounder and $$$. Tight loops, good enough short, throws the whole line if you attack it, without any hinge. crab fly on 12’ leader. See if it will fish later today. Seymour


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

For those interested the 9wt Zephrus aws is on sale at Sierra for $300. From the research I’ve done the blank looks to be the same and the only differences are the hardware and maybe the fighting butt. Still a saltwater rod and .5 oz lighter than the sws. Seemed like a good deal so I picked one up.






Hardy Zephrus AWS Fly Rod - 9wt, 9’, 4-Piece 26NRK - Save 58%


Hardy Zephrus AWS Fly Rod - 9wt, 9’, 4-Piece 26NRK at Sierra. Celebrating 30 Years Of Exploring.




www.sierra.com


----------



## Seebs (Dec 21, 2011)

I’m a fan of SA mastery and royal wulff line


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Sa cold redfish on my 9wt and sa mpx on my 6wt have been working well.when its warm sa grand slam seems to be the spot when I am relaxed and on time.Both are sws.


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

Aduca
So what line did you end up going with?


----------



## aduca (Sep 8, 2012)

Mbunn2002 said:


> Aduca
> So what line did you end up going with?


Airflo Gulf Redfish (underlined 1 wt) on all of them, perfect match in my opinion


----------



## Mbunn2002 (Oct 4, 2020)

aduca said:


> Airflo Gulf Redfish (underlined 1 wt) on all of them, perfect match in my opinion


Thank you sir!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

TX_Brad said:


> I've got a 6,8,9, and 12 in the Zephrus SWS. I'll have to go back and check the 8 & 9, but for the 12 I use the SA Mastery Tarpon WF12. Still in trial mode with it but like it so far., but don't have much to compare it to. I know you didn't ask about the 6, but it's my favorite rod. I run the SA Mastery MPX on it and love it. Its a half size heavy.


I use the same line on my 11wt and like it.


----------

